# Scab in corner of beak...



## Aria (Aug 15, 2012)

My Tiel - Peanut - has had a scab in the very corner of her beak (where the skin is) for several weeks now. It has fallen off revealing pink/red irritated skin underneath, but otherwise healthy looking. However every time it falls off, it seems to just grow back. Today, it fell off again, and I took a q-tip damp with peroxide and dabbed it on the pink skin. It fizzed and Peanut began to drool, and shake her head, keeping her eyes shut. I don't believe i could have gotten any in her mouth. The scab itself has been making her salivate more than usual.

Peanut is napping now, but I'm sure the scab will be reforming soon. It doesn't seem to give her trouble eating, and she has no other symptoms of illness. I thought at first she had just cut the corner of her beak on a seed shell, but 3+ weeks later the scab is still there?

Would treating it daily with peroxide help? Do I need a special medication from the vet? (sadly, if I can avoid the vet, I will. Every tiel I've had, once they go to the vet they take ill and die, even if completely healthy. ): So if I can take care of this scab at home, that would be best.)


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Sounds like it could be an oral yeast infection. I would get a vet check. Can we help you locate a better vet if you aren't comfortable with the one youve been seeing? This should be very treatable.


----------



## Aria (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't see any whiteness that would be associated with yeast, just pink and tender skin under a brown scab. Could it still be yeast without the whiteness? Would it have any sort of smell? After having it for several weeks should it have gotten worse if it was yeast? It's pretty much stayed the same since it first appeared.

And it's no vet in particular, I've had tiels all my life. It just always seems to work out that after a vet visit my birds get sick with something or other shortly after. Just bad luck I'm sure, as all my vets are wonderful! I take all my animals to the same vet, just never good luck with birds. ):


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Can you post pictures?


----------

